# caramalt vs crystal (JW)



## daveHQ

Hl. l have a reclpe that calls for 250g of JW caramalt. 

l have some JW crystal (med) here. can lt be used lnstead of the caramalt?

or am l better off buyng some caramalt?


----------



## beerbog

Yep


----------



## warra48

cara = crystal, so I agree with Gibbo1, Yep.


----------



## QldKev

Nope, I'll sell you the correct grain... lol,

I would subs them. Just remember Caramalt is very light Crystal. So you may want to adjust amounts.


----------



## daveHQ

Thanks guys!!

The recipe is Dr smurto's golden ale, I'll be doing it as my first AG brew next weekend

I'll also be using torrified wheat instead of wheat malt (cause I have it already)


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Just swap them, done the golden ale a few ways due to ingredients. I've used Simpsons med instead and it was a cracking beer, flavour did change slightly but was just as great, clearly the colour was darker.


----------



## roverfj1200

Use Caramalt myself and would double it to match Med crystal...

Cheers


----------



## mash head

daveHQ said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> The recipe is Dr smurto's golden ale, I'll be doing it as my first AG brew next weekend
> 
> I'll also be using torrified wheat instead of wheat malt (cause I have it already)


You've got some of that scared Kiwi wheat aye Bro.
The medium crystal will obviously be darker than what the recipe calls for, I am unsure of torrefied grain compared to wheat malt as the malted grains will have the diastic enzymes. If theres enough barley in the recipe it will make up for it though.


----------



## Truman42

So caramalt can be used as a direct sub for crystal light (crystal 20 or 40). And doubled for crystal 60-80????


----------



## jc64

Caramalt is the lightest crystal JW makes.



Truman said:


> So caramalt can be used as a direct sub for crystal light (crystal 20 or 40). And doubled for crystal 60-80????


If you used double amount of caramalt you would have a sweeter beer.

http://www.viterra.com/portal/wps/portal/australia/au/malt/viterra_malt_products/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3h3f2c_Sy8TM0N3X2MTA8-AUGMX95BQYyMjc_1wkA68KgqysxUBQcUJig!!/


----------



## CosmicBertie

Truman said:


> So caramalt can be used as a direct sub for crystal light (crystal 20 or 40). And doubled for crystal 60-80????


The numbers (20, 40, etc) refer to the colour on the Lovibond scale (if my memory servers me correctly). Doubling the amount of light crystal wont give you a darker beer, but will up the sweetness as JC64 pointed out.

I regularly use Heritage Crystal in place of all my crystal recipe requirements. I dont know the colour of it (in L) but my beers always turn out good. Beer colour is an aesthetic quality for me.


----------

